# NTBA erweitern?



## Pherseus (11. September 2007)

Hi,

ich hab nicht allzuviel ahnung von ISDN, daher komme ich gerade nicht recht weiter. 

An der NTBA sind ja zwei anschlüsse. Daran habe ich zum einen eine Eumex TK-Anlage angeschlossen und zum anderen einen PC mit ISDN-Karte. 
Nun möchte ich auch noch mit meinem Laptop ins internet. Dafür habe ich mir von AVM Bluefritz set gekauft. Dies muss allerdings auch in einen Anschlüss an der NTBA, dort sind aber ja bereits beide Anschlüsse belegt. Gibts da eine möglichkeit die Anschlüsse zu erweitern?


----------



## Roman-studios (15. September 2007)

Warum nimmst du nicht WLAN...


----------



## Andreas Späth (15. September 2007)

Weil er vielleicht halt einfach keines will ?

Du könntest dir soetwas kaufen.
http://www.telefon.de/produkt.asp?g...id=33212&sid=3db08cdf7e3b34b017a0d1e797e1cf00

Allerdings kannst du so entweder 1 PC & Telefonieren, oder 2 PCs online. Zumindest ging bei mir damals auf ISDN Maximal verbindungen. Wenn du Kanalbündelung nutzt geht sogar nur ein PC.

Eine möglichkeit wäre ein ISDN Router (gibts auch ohne Wlan) damit kannst du beide PCs an den einen ISDN Anschluss hängen.
Auser natürlich einer der PCs soll Faxe empfangen oder sowas, da weis ich nicht in wie fern das mit "Normalen" Routern geht.


Oder du schliest die beiden PCs per Crossoverkabel aneinander an (dann hast du auch gleich noch ein Netzwerk, was nicht verkehrt sein kann), und stellst über einen der beiden dem anderem die Internetverbindung zur verfügung.


----------

